# german man wants to live in arab country



## em user (Sep 9, 2011)

hello ppl

i want to know my brother's situation... he is from germany christian and he wants to embrace islam and live permanently in arab country and get married there to arab muslim girl...but he wants to embrace islam and change the name in his home country..i wonder now how he can get red of his western names and family names so no one will make big deal for him and say ur not muslim u have western names in ur name...he wants it all islamic arabic names ...is that possible in german name changing law???


----------

